# Family Bedroom



## Rail Freak (Jan 22, 2011)

Can you redeem points for a Family Bedroom? If so, how much?

Thanx


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 22, 2011)

Yes! It's the same number of points as a bedroom!

On a trip out west (guess where




), all the bedrooms were sold out on one segment but the Family Room was available, I took it for the same cost in points!


----------



## abcnews (Jan 22, 2011)

It's a nice room - certainly spacious, and has a real door too. Reminds me of a cabin on a boat.

I don't really like the smaller windows - but you do have two - so I guess that evens it out. I prefer the higher view - but usually I head to the sightseer, regardless of the room.

I wish you could book it with 3 adults and one child. I still have two daughters at home - so we tend to travel as a family of 4. One is 10 and the other is 17. We can not book the Family Bedroom - since the 17 year old is not 15 or under. Bad policy there... So we can get two Roomettes, and that will most often cost less anyway.


----------



## Acela150 (Jan 22, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> Yes! It's the same number of points as a bedroom!
> 
> On a trip out west (guess where
> 
> ...


You in the Family room??? :blink: Man you know he wants a sleeper if he'll go in the family room! :lol: I only kid!


----------



## AlanB (Jan 22, 2011)

abcnews said:


> I don't really like the smaller windows - but you do have two - so I guess that evens it out. I prefer the higher view - but usually I head to the sightseer, regardless of the room.


All rooms on the train have two windows, the difference is that in the roomettes & bedrooms the two windows are side by side and in the family room & H-room they are on opposite sides of the train.


----------



## boxcar479 (Jan 22, 2011)

abcnews said:


> It's a nice room - certainly spacious, and has a real door too. Reminds me of a cabin on a boat.
> 
> I don't really like the smaller windows - but you do have two - so I guess that evens it out. I prefer the higher view - but usually I head to the sightseer, regardless of the room.
> 
> I wish you could book it with 3 adults and one child. I still have two daughters at home - so we tend to travel as a family of 4. One is 10 and the other is 17. We can not book the Family Bedroom - since the 17 year old is not 15 or under. Bad policy there... So we can get two Roomettes, and that will most often cost less anyway.


Last weekend I was going to send my family on a spur of the moment trip from Ft. Worth to Austin,(at first I wasn't going to go) I booked my wife And 19 year old daughter, and my 3 year old grandaughter in the family bedroom. I then called Amtrak (actually the AGR select #) and was able to add myself to the reservation, making it three adults and one child in the family bedroom. so it can be done if you call


----------



## abcnews (Jan 24, 2011)

Wow - I have never really tried. I mentioned it once to a phone agent - but it was more like a question... I guess I should just try booking the room and see what happens. Not a big deal though, since two Roomettes are nice too - especially if they are across from each other (upper level). I usually use AGR points and the difference between a family room and two Roomettes is not too much (10,000 points), and you have more privacy with 2 Roomettes. And 4 full length beds.

I thought it was a bit strange that we can book 3 adults in a bedroom, but only 2 adults (and up to 2 children) in a Family room. The family room is so spacious.


----------

